# 2009 Boston Hills BBQ Fest - Boston, NY



## The Giggler (Jan 11, 2009)

The Patchin Fire Company is pleased to announce the Inaugural Boston Hills BBQ Fest. Our event will take place on June 26th, 27th and 28th. The weekend will feature a KCBS State Championship BBQ Competition on Saturday, a Wide Open Grilling Contest on Sunday, as well as rides, live music, beverages, food, crafters, fireworks, a car show, and a garden tractor pull.

I am the Contest Chairman, and would be glad to answer any questions you may have. Applications are available. Please send me a PM with your email address, and I will send one out. The website will be up shortly. Hope to see you in June!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 11, 2009)

Got room for my motor home? If so we may road trip.

Pigs


----------



## The Giggler (Jan 11, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Got room for my motor home? If so we may road trip.
> 
> Pigs



You betcha!  Pull through sites are available.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 12, 2009)

Can we cater for the event and use a gas cooker for our turn in stuff even though we say we cooked it on a stickburner??


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 13, 2009)

hmm 10 hrs from  my house to there.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 13, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Can we cater for the event and use a gas cooker for our turn in stuff even though we say we cooked it on a stickburner??


NO..... That has never happened. Just ask Donny at Oink!      

Pigs
The dude never get's busted!    :x  :twisted:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah...I know... :roll:


----------



## The Giggler (Jan 13, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> hmm 10 hrs from  my house to there.



Hi Diva,
10 hours to Boston, NY from Barrie?  Its less than 30 miles from Boston, NY to Buffalo.  Beantown is a few more clicks down the 90.  You headed down in June?


----------



## The Giggler (Mar 23, 2009)

The Boston Hills BBQ Fest has our Governor's Proclamation, and will therefore be a State Championship!

We are well on our way to meeting and surpassing the 15 team first year minimum.

Contest Payout will be directly related to the number of competitors.  Minimum prize money is $3000, with the minimum 15 team field.  The more teams entered, the better the payout!

Applications are available at www.bostonhillsbbqfest.com

Hope to see you all in June!


----------



## honcho (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Mike, I be on tv (lctv.net) 4-6-09, 8pm with Town of Wheatfield Supervisor, Tim Demler. Talking BBQ in wny
we will talk about our event (The Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival)
We will also talk about your event, Brian's (roc city rib/kcbs), and Our Grandfather event in our area the OINK. This will be good for all. I should have several e-mails for all, I will send them asap. 
Good Luck BBQ Brother


----------



## The Giggler (Jun 1, 2009)

As a first year KCBS Contest we have 17 teams for KCBS and 11 teams for NEBS Open Grilling.  The Governor's Proclamation was secured months ago, and now that the 15 team minimum has been met, we are pleased to announce that our State Championship has met the requirements for Qualifier Status.  Meaning, the Grand Champion will be eligible for the Jack Daniels Invitational Draw and the American Royal Invitational.

This year, we have room for 49 teams.  If we get to 40 teams, then we will be awarding TROPHIES and PRIZE MONEY through 10th place.  Again, payout is based on the number of teams competing.  The more teams, the better the payout.  

We have decided to waive the late registration fee, so early registration rates apply.  Get those applications in!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 1, 2009)

We are really lookign forward to this comp! Hoping more people sign up


----------



## honcho (Jun 1, 2009)

Diva; We're also going, if you fine folks let us know what time your    
  going by we'll convoy down the highway. and that goes for all our friends
from the other side of the pond


----------



## Div (Jun 2, 2009)

Havent done  competition yet...was grearing and working towards a chili comp ....only about 2 hours from Boston ... heading up actually this Sat to Quincy Market for some chow and to hit the produce market there.


----------



## The Giggler (Jun 2, 2009)

Div said:
			
		

> Havent done  competition yet...was grearing and working towards a chili comp ....only about 2 hours from Boston ... heading up actually this Sat to Quincy Market for some chow and to hit the produce market there.



Hi Div,

I sent you the application via email.  Thanks for your interest.  This contest is in Boston, *NY* not Boston, MA.  We'd love to have you travel out, but its a bit further than 2 hours for you.  Boston, NY is about 28 miles southeast of Buffalo, NY.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 2, 2009)

The Double D's listed is not Dallas...FYI.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 2, 2009)

Even though the website doesn't say it yet, I'll be there with a bright smiley face. :roll:   I think Witt may be my bitch that weekend if all goes right with his work. Misery loves company.  I should change the name to that.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 3, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Even though the website doesn't say it yet, I'll be there with a bright smiley face. :roll:   I think Witt may be my bitch that weekend if all goes right with his work. Misery loves company.  I should change the name to that.



I’m a free agent currently in negotiations to the highest bidder…..Right now the going bid is a 6 pack of crap beer and all the hamburger rolls I can eat  …..So if anyone needs a happy and outgoing addition to your comp team…place your bid and  we will get someone else to fill it………… :twisted:  :twisted: 


That is going to be a week from hell for me…so I should be in rare form….I might be so miserable I make Bubba look happy


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 3, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You crack me up sometimes...


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 4, 2009)

woot !! looking forward to seeing everyone there this is going to be excellent!!


----------



## The Giggler (Jun 8, 2009)

The Boston Hills BBQ Fest Commitee has decided to offer all teams wrist bands for free admission and complimentary adult beverages in the Pavilion on Friday and Saturday Night. Local and Regional Bands will be featured on the Pavilion all weekend long.

On Saturday night, we will be closing the beer garden in the competition area to host a complimentary reception that will feature Brunner's SHEET Pizza, Samuel Adams and Blue Moon Craft Beers, as well as Mike's Hard Lemonade. If that's not an incentive to stick around and cook the Open Grilling Contest on Sunday, I guess I don't know what is.

I will be sending out the team email addresses to Andy (Ho De Do) and Rob (U2Canque) for the pot luck dinner on Friday Night.

Stay tuned sports fans!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 8, 2009)

Mike, how about an updated team list.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## The Giggler (Jun 9, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Mike, how about an updated team list.  Looking forward to it.



KCBS (21 paid and entered):
Swamp Pit BBQ
Good Smoke BBQ
Buffalo Meatheads
Formal BBQ & Catering
Full Pull
Regal BBQ
Dazed & Confused
Big Belly BBQ
Smoke On Wheels (American Royal Open RGC 2008)
Quau (Current KCBS National Points Leader)
Park Place Pit
Diva Q
Can't Stop Grillin'
Red Valley BBQ
1st Alarm
Smokin' Eagles
Uncle Bubba's BBQ
Up In Smoke
Mr Bobo's Traveling BBQ Allstars
Yabba Dabba Que!
Them Ohio City Boys

NEBS Open Grilling:
Good Smoke BBQ
Buffalo Meatheads
Formal BBQ & Catering
Full Pull
Big Belly BBQ
Quau
Park Place Pit
The 5th Artery
Double D Bar-B-Que (Not Dallas)
Smokin' Eagles
Wing Night
Braisin' Hell

I don't have access to the website for changes but will try to have the site updated as soon as possible.

I know a lot of you guys are traveling a good distance to be here for KCBS.  We would love to get some more participation in the NEBS Open Grilling on Sunday.  One of the reason's we're hosting the party on Saturday night is to encourage teams to stick around for Sunday's contest.

Also, with 40 KCBS, we're going to award trophies and cash prize money through 10th.  With 40 teams, we'll have a minimum of $6000 in prize money on Saturday.  The only expenses coming out of the entry fees are KCBS Sanctioning Fees, KCBS Rep Travel Expenses, and Trophies - All that remains will be paid back to the Cooks.  If we get to 40 teams, I would like to make a donation to the Patchin Fire Company on the Cook's Behalf, for carrying the majority of the expenses to have the Event.  

The late registration fees have been waived.  Get those applications in!


----------



## Aaron1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Good luck to all attending.
Aaron


----------



## oompappy (Jun 28, 2009)

RESULTS.....


Overall:
1 Smoke on Wheels
2 Transformer BBQ
3 Quau
4 I Smell Smoke!!!
5 Diva Q
6 Yabba Dabba Que!
7 Can't Stop Grillin'
8 Good Smoke BBQ
9 Uncle's Bubba's BBQ
10 Big Belly BBQ
11 Nickel City Smokers
12 Them Ohio City Boys
13 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
14 Donnie's Smokehouse
15 Redneck Pit Crew
16 Park Place Pit
17 Regal BBQ
18 Misfits of Meat
19 Desperado's Barbecue
20 Swamp Pit
21 Happy Smoke'more
22 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling
23 Buffalo Meatheads
24 Smokin' Eagles
25 First Alarm BBQ
26 Smoke This
27 Up In Smoke
28 Blais Glazers
29 The Guzzling Gourmet
30 Dazed & Confused
31 Red Valley BBQ
32 Full Pull
33 Formal BBQ & Catering


Chicken:
1 Transformer BBQ
2 Quau
3 Diva Q
4 Can't Stop Grillin'
5 Good Smoke BBQ
6 I Smell Smoke!!!
7 Up In Smoke
8 First Alarm BBQ
9 Happy Smoke'more
10 Them Ohio City Boys
11 The Guzzling Gourmet
12 Yabba Dabba Que!
13 Smoke on Wheels
14 Regal BBQ
15 Nickel City Smokers
16 Donnie's Smokehouse
17 Smoke This
18 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling
19 Formal BBQ & Catering
20 Misfits of Meat
21 Redneck Pit Crew
22 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
23 Big Belly BBQ
24 Dazed & Confused
25 Park Place Pit
26 Blais Glazers
27 Smokin' Eagles
28 Swamp Pit
29 Full Pull
30 Buffalo Meatheads
31 Uncle's Bubba's BBQ
32 Red Valley BBQ
33 Desperado's Barbecue


Ribs:
1 Smoke on Wheels
2 I Smell Smoke!!!
3 Diva Q
4 Nickel City Smokers
5 Good Smoke BBQ
6 Yabba Dabba Que!
7 Redneck Pit Crew
8 Uncle's Bubba's BBQ
9 Big Belly BBQ
10 Misfits of Meat
11 Donnie's Smokehouse
12 Quau
13 Transformer BBQ
14 Buffalo Meatheads
15 Smokin' Eagles
16 Regal BBQ
17 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling
18 Red Valley BBQ
19 Blais Glazers
20 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
21 Swamp Pit
22 Up In Smoke
23 Park Place Pit
24 Them Ohio City Boys
25 First Alarm BBQ
26 Can't Stop Grillin'
27 The Guzzling Gourmet
28 Happy Smoke'more
29 Full Pull
30 Smoke This
31 Desperado's Barbecue
32 Dazed & Confused
33 Formal BBQ & Catering


Pork:
1 Uncle's Bubba's BBQ
2 Smoke on Wheels
3 Yabba Dabba Que!
4 Transformer BBQ
5 Good Smoke BBQ
6 Them Ohio City Boys
7 Desperado's Barbecue
8 Big Belly BBQ
9 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
10 Park Place Pit
11 Swamp Pit
12 Can't Stop Grillin'
13 Happy Smoke'more
14 Blais Glazers
15 Diva Q
16 Nickel City Smokers
17 Quau
18 I Smell Smoke!!!
19 Misfits of Meat
20 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling
21 Buffalo Meatheads
22 Smokin' Eagles
23 Smoke This
24 Dazed & Confused
25 Redneck Pit Crew
26 Red Valley BBQ
27 Regal BBQ
28 First Alarm BBQ
29 Donnie's Smokehouse
30 Up In Smoke
31 The Guzzling Gourmet
32 Formal BBQ & Catering
33 Full Pull


Brisket:
1 Desperado's Barbecue
2 Quau
3 Smoke on Wheels
4 Can't Stop Grillin'
5 Donnie's Smokehouse
6 Transformer BBQ
7 I Smell Smoke!!!
8 Big Belly BBQ
9 Smokin' J's Pit Pirates
10 Regal BBQ
11 Buffalo Meatheads
12 Redneck Pit Crew
13 Uncle's Bubba's BBQ
14 Park Place Pit
15 Them Ohio City Boys
16 Swamp Pit
17 Yabba Dabba Que!
18 Happy Smoke'more
19 Mr. Bobo & the Traveling
20 Diva Q
21 Nickel City Smokers
22 Smoke This
23 Misfits of Meat
24 Smokin' Eagles
25 Full Pull
26 Up In Smoke
27 Good Smoke BBQ
28 First Alarm BBQ
29 Dazed & Confused
30 The Guzzling Gourmet
31 Blais Glazers
32 Red Valley BBQ
33 Formal BBQ & Catering


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 28, 2009)

wow, our gang did great! (except for Bubba's chicken )

Congrats ....perhaps we should a board members competition sometime.
It could be held in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 28, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow, our gang did great! (except for Bubba's chicken )
> 
> Congrats ....*perhaps we should a board members competition sometime*.
> It could be held in Myrtle Beach.



You drinking already, Cappy?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations to all who walked.  Fine showing by the Centralites!

Congratulations Kevin on the first place pork!

Great overall finish Diva, as always!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 28, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1tsagy1e]wow, our gang did great! (except for Bubba's chicken )
> 
> Congrats ....*perhaps we should a board members competition sometime*.
> It could be held in Myrtle Beach.



You drinking already, Cappy? [/quote:1tsagy1e]



ummm.....yes   

perhaps it was the excitement on how well our folks did!?


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome to see everyone at the comp. All of the centralites did terrific it was a terrific thrill however to see Witt & Family (especially those cute boys!) & UB !!

Plus watching them get the 1st in Pork was WONDERFUL!

Nothing better than watching friends like Tim as well go get some calls!!!!!

PICS now up (171)
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1 ... 5169&saved


----------



## Aaron1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats to all the teams.A great job by the centralites.
Aaron


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 29, 2009)

Finally have access to my computer.  Can't even begin to thank Wittdog for his assistance this past weekend...Puck Q Rules!!! Thanks to Mrs. Witt too.

I was very undecided as to whether or not I was going to compete in the wake of my dad's passing but decided to.  It was great to see everyone.  I really screwed up my chicken bad...all my fault...stupid stupid mistake.  Guess I'll have to do one more comp to redeem myself in chicken.  I was really happy to get my first call in ribs...ever!!  The pork was really good.  I didn't find that out til yesterday when I ate leftovers...damn it was good.  I changed 2 things on my pork and it must have worked.  Nice to get another 1st in pork.  All in all a very nice comp.  Mike took care of everyone including getting me firewood...thanks Mike.  Anyone who didn't do this comp should consider it next year...you'll like it!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 30, 2009)

Good job you guys and all the rest of the BBQ Central gang!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats to all. Sounds like we missed a good time. We were going to take a ride in the "shagging wagon" to partake, but things had to be done at camp. UB's chicken tanked? He most of the time has it right on. Wittdog and crew are the best. Lot's of fun, but when the work has to be done, get the hell out the way. (kind of like Diva    ) Sorry we missed a good one! 

Pigs


----------



## The Giggler (Jul 1, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Finally have access to my computer.  Can't even begin to thank Wittdog for his assistance this past weekend...Puck Q Rules!!! Thanks to Mrs. Witt too.
> 
> I was very undecided as to whether or not I was going to compete in the wake of my dad's passing but decided to.  It was great to see everyone.  I really screwed up my chicken bad...all my fault...stupid stupid mistake.  Guess I'll have to do one more comp to redeem myself in chicken.  I was really happy to get my first call in ribs...ever!!  The pork was really good.  I didn't find that out til yesterday when I ate leftovers...damn it was good.  I changed 2 things on my pork and it must have worked.  Nice to get another 1st in pork.  All in all a very nice comp.  Mike took care of everyone including getting me firewood...thanks Mike.  Anyone who didn't do this comp should consider it next year...you'll like it!!!



I was really glad you made the trip up.  Good to clear your head with a little smoke.  That Cherry Wood came from my farmette.  That could have been the secret ingredient for the 1st place pork.

Thanks to Witt & Family for the pizza, and Diva for the ABTs (I think I ate like 10 of those.....  Actually, everyone kept me well fed throughout the weekend, and I appreciate it!

Thanks to everyone who made this Event a success.  Without your support, none of this is possible.

I did my best to make this the most cooker friendly event I could.  Also, thanks to all the Teams who extended their appreciation for all the hospitality, and especially the hard work of the staff members.  Our main objective was to make you all feel welcome.  

The Patchin Fire Company was really happy with their fundraising efforts over the weekend.  The daytime foot traffic was really high, and eveyrone attributes that to all the Teams.  The BBQ Vendors were darn close to sold out, and we will be looking for some more teams to step up to vending next year.  

There are some exciting things planned for next year.  Here's a tentative schedule for Boston Hills BBQ Fest 2010:

June 24th - KCBS Judges School
June 25th - Check In and Pot Luck Dinner
June 26th - KCBS Turn Ins
June 27th - NEBS Wide Open Grilling

Again, THANK YOU to all the Teams.  See you on the Comp Circuit!


----------



## honcho (Jul 2, 2009)

Good reading about the Boston Hills Comp,,,,,,
You Done Good Mike,,,,Congrat


http://www.buffalonews.com/185/story/720304.html


----------

